# Sugar Babies, Pop Rocks, Zots, Slow Poke, Tootsie pop...



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... I am rolling back time again... what was your favorite candy as a child... share the memories with us. 

When I was little I would walk to the corner store with my BFF and I always had money to spend on candy. I always got a tiny brown paper bag full of penny candy and a icy 10 oz thick glass bottle of Dr. Pepper and some kinda chips... maybe I will remember those in time...

Edited to add BUGLES!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I loved Three Musketeers, those candy necklaces, the wax bottles with juice inside, and candy corn.  I don't like any of that now, dark chocolate all the way...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to get the candy cigarettes, the wax bottles/lips and button candy (the kind on long strips of paper)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I love Three Musketeers, those candy necklaces, the wax bottles with juice inside, and candy corn. I don't like any of that now, dark chocolate all the way...


Oh... those wax drinks! I used to chew the wax too! AND I loved those wax lips from Halloween!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I used to get the candy cigarettes, the wax bottles/lips and button candy (the kind on long strips of paper)


Yep! got those too! Dylan's Candy Bar sells a lot of this stuff... she likes nostalgic stuffs too.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I use to love slapsticks. Anyone remember these?


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

How about...Sen-Sen's, Teaberry gum, Rock Candy, BB-Bats, Fun Dip (LOVED!), Bottle Caps (another LOVE), and Pumpkin Seeds in the red box with the Indian head. =)

For anyone interested, check out www.nostalgiccandy.com for a sweet blast from the past. You can even order "Decade Candy Boxes". 

Another fun thread Meredith! Thanks!!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

And even though this isn't candy, what about Funny Face drink mixes?  We LOVED those.  No Kool-aid in our house.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wax bottles, candy buttons, candy cigarettes, and Pixy Stix.

And root beer popsicles.  Those are hard to find nowadays!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Cow Tails, but I preferred the ones that were just individually wrapped candies but they were the same "cream" in the center of caramel thing.  I also really liked layered wafer cookies of any sort, with or without chocolate coating, and I really liked Peppridge Farm Chessmen.  One of my grandmothers was the junk grandmother, so she had all the candy... a whole pantry full of it.  I also really loved fudge-stripe Keebler cookies and those butter cookies that come in a tin with all the different varieties.  As I got older I guess I got more exposure to candy instead of just cookies and had a really long Jolly Rancher phase.  I liked frozen Charleston Chews a lot too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Wax bottles, candy buttons, candy cigarettes, and Pixy Stix.
> 
> And root beer popsicles. Those are hard to find nowadays!


I LOVED root beer Popsicles. I can't find them anywhere anymore. Those were the best.

Oh, and I forgot pixy stix and Lik-m-aid


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

908tracy said:


> How about...Sen-Sen's, Teaberry gum, Rock Candy, BB-Bats, Fun Dip (LOVED!), Bottle Caps (another LOVE), and Pumpkin Seeds in the red box with the Indian head. =)
> 
> For anyone interested, check out www.nostalgiccandy.com for a sweet blast from the past. You can even order "Decade Candy Boxes".
> 
> Another fun thread Meredith! Thanks!!


Fun Dip is what lead me to start this thread. My DD was so excited on the way home from school today... she was sharing all of her great Valentines with me... She had Fun Dip and one side of the stick said "Lick-A-Stick" and the other side said "Lovable"... I told her how much I loved those as a child. And being a storyteller like her Mama, she knew I had a story about them. SO she said "tell me about your other kinda candies!"
Voila! Here ya go... a thread starter! Oh... another favorite, Tootsie Rolls (penny kind) The lady that worked at the store (Mrs. Fisher) used to call me Tootsie Roll! She would gleefully call to me as I entered and heard that familiar cow bell on the door ring.... "Hey Tootsie Roll, how was school today?" I _loved_ Mrs. Fisher! Now, mind you I had been walking to that little store even before I started school and she was still there until about my Sophomore year of High School.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All of the above 
I am a candy-holic.  I love, love root beer anything...especially popcicles...and fudgecicles. 

I keep a big red wax lips in my desk draw at work and put them on when my boss is extra sugary sweet to a client on the phone...it brings tears to his eyes; he laughs so hard.

I used to love to pretend I was missing teeth by covering them with globs of "Black Jack" gum.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> All of the above
> I am a candy-holic. I love, love root beer anything...especially popcicles...and fudgecicles.
> 
> I keep a big red wax lips in my desk draw at work and put them on when my boss is extra sugary sweet to a client on the phone...it brings tears to his eyes; he laughs so hard.
> ...


Seriously? You do not have wax lips in your desk!... Do you?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I LOVED root beer Popsicles. I can't find them anywhere anymore. Those were the best.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot pixy stix and Lik-m-aid


Regular Amazon doesn't carry root beer pops. However, the Seattle area local delivery Amazon Fresh carries root beer float ones!

Kindleboards costs me more darn money...... LOL


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Sugar Daddy.....  lost a loose tooth in one of those one time.......

The huge Sweet Tarts....  especially the chewy kind.

Coffee Nips (yeah, that was a bit odd)

Bit O' Honey

Bubble Yum Bubble Gum

Bazooka gum

Juicy Fruit gum (in constant supply from my grandmother's purse)

Butterscotch disks

Whoppers malted milk balls

Cracker Jack (when they had REAL prizes LOL)

Reese's  (still love that one)

Boston Baked Beans (tasted sort of like peanut M&M's which I also love of course)

Lemon Heads


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Snow cones - the kind where a ball of shaved ice was doused with flavored syrup
Turkish Taffy - great for pulling out loose teeth and fillings
Mallo Cups - they had a ticket inside and when you collected twenty-five, you could send away for a free 
                  bar
Mike 'n Ikes - four for a penny


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anybody remember these sort-of chips?  They were like two very thin, round, crunchy breadsticks twisted together and covered in Doritos-like nacho cheese powder, maybe an inch long.  I'm pretty sure they were made by Keebler, because there was a commercial that showed the elves twisting them.  I remember loving them, but they didn't make them very long, and nobody I ask remembers them now.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

marianner said:


> Does anybody remember these sort-of chips? They were like two very thin, round, crunchy breadsticks twisted together and covered in Doritos-like nacho cheese powder, maybe an inch long. I'm pretty sure they were made by Keebler, because there was a commercial that showed the elves twisting them. I remember loving them, but they didn't make them very long, and nobody I ask remembers them now.


I think I found them!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Snow cones - the kind where a ball of shaved ice was doused with flavored syrup
> Turkish Taffy - great for pulling out loose teeth and fillings
> Mallo Cups - they had a ticket inside and when you collected twenty-five, you could send away for a free
> bar
> Mike 'n Ikes - four for a penny


Oh! I LOVED Mallo Cups! And Zero Bars!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Dana said:


> I think I found them!


That's the ones! I'm not crazy! Thanks, Dana.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Meredith:*


> Seriously? You do not have wax lips in your desk!... Do you


*I sure do.* I tease my boss with them all the time. You know how you have your regular voice and then your kissass voice....?? As soon as I hear his kissass voice...I put them on and look at him and he can barely finish the phone call because he starts laughing.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Meredith:* *I sure do.* I tease my boss with them all the time. You know how you have your regular voice and then your kissass voice....?? As soon as I hear his kissass voice...I put them on and look at him and he can barely finish the phone call because he starts laughing.


I just LOVE you SJC! I wish we could all have one HUGE meet-up! I am told all the time by my close friends that my "KB friends" are taking up all of my time! I have to admit this is an awesome bunch of peeps all on one spot!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Bonomo Turkish Taffy (remember the commercials? B-O-N-O-M-O)
rootbeer popsicles... YUM
Bit O'Honey
Cracker Jack


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I just LOVE you SJC! I wish we could all have one HUGE meet-up! I am told all the time by my close friends that my "KB friends" are taking up all of my time! I have to admit this is an awesome bunch of peeps all on one spot!


Ditto. We really have become a family. We have so much in common besides our Kindles. We watch the same shows. Like the same foods. Use the same products. Enable others to use those same products. Really...I talk to you guys about more shi# than I do with my own family...(they've long since learned to tune me out anyway)...lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had this little vending machine that you could put the penny tootsie rolls in.  My dad would bring home a bag of tootsie rolls and then give me all of his pennies so I could buy one.  I loved that little machine.  

I had a little neighborhood store that I went to.  The store was attached to the owner's home.  Because I was so small the owners would let me walk around to the back of the case so I could see everything.  I don't remember the candy I got specifically, but I do remember being allowed to walk around behind while the other kids had to stand out front.  Hmmmm, maybe that's why they always picked on me.  

deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

sjc, that is so funny.

There was a band skit on Craig Ferguson recently with all but the singer wearing the red wax lips.

I had all the things that were available in the '50s and '60s mentioned in other posts, especially the penny candies, candy bars and vanilla and cherry cokes.  I clearly remember Johnny's down the street that had it all.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had a little neighborhood store that I went to. The store was attached to the owner's home. Because I was so small the owners would let me walk around to the back of the case so I could see everything. I don't remember the candy I got specifically, but I do remember being allowed to walk around behind while the other kids had to stand out front. Hmmmm, maybe that's why they always picked on me.


OMG - We had one of those too. I used to go there for rootbeer popsicles and 1 cent jawbreakers.

Ahhh... the memories...


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

How about those orange circus peanuts.  Gross but loved them.  Also Lick-u-Ade.  Or however you spell it.  The world was a simpler, more stable place back then.

Kathy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

pop rocks


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just thought of the candy that looked like little ice cream cones with a real cone and marshmellow where the ice cream would be.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, those orange peanut candies.  My great uncle would buy a plastic bag full of them.  Does anyone really like these?  Sometimes I ate them when everything else was gone.  I'm not sure why he bought them.  Maybe he really liked them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Oh, those orange peanut candies. My great uncle would buy a plastic bag full of them. Does anyone really like these? Sometimes I ate them when everything else was gone. I'm not sure why he bought them. Maybe he really liked them.


Brendan eats them when he is writing! Those things are weird! My nephew, who is only four years younger than I used to call them "tennis shoes" and he had another candy he ate Orange Slices... He called those "Bob Hopes"   WHo knows... he was about four or five when he first started eating them and he still calls them that!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brendan eats them when he is writing! Those things are weird! My nephew, who is only four years younger than I used to call them "tennis shoes" and he had another candy he ate Orange Slices... He called those "Bob Hopes"   WHo knows... he was about four or five when he first started eating them and he still calls them that!


LOL. Orange peanuts are like shoes!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Oh, those orange peanut candies. My great uncle would buy a plastic bag full of them. Does anyone really like these? Sometimes I ate them when everything else was gone. I'm not sure why he bought them. Maybe he really liked them.


If these are the same ones I am thinking of they were called circus peanuts.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Banana flavored Laffy Taffy, Black Cows, itty-bitty Tootsie Rolls and something I really miss is the original Mars Bars.  I used to go to the store with a dime and fill up one of those tiny little brown bags with penny candy.  I always included a big piece of Double Bubble chewing gum as the last piece I would eat to make it last longer.  Those were the days!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I LOVED chocolate Lifesavers!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I LOVED chocolate Lifesavers!!!


I don't remember those? When did they come out?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't seen them in ages, but they were a favorite when I was a kid. A L-O-N-G time ago.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> LOL. Orange peanuts are like shoes!


I can honestly and proudly admit
that yes, it is true, 
that I do like the peanut 
that looks like a shoe.

So sorry. Ymmmmy. Slurp. Glom. Shoe peanuts.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

908tracy said:


> For anyone interested, check out www.nostalgiccandy.com for a sweet blast from the past. You can even order "Decade Candy Boxes".


I ordered boxes for my father and father-in-law for Christmas, and they just loved them.

I am Canadian, so I don't know if you had/have Lik-M-Aid (called Fun Dip now), I always ate the stick first and then dipped my finger in the powdered candy. We lived on a farm, but there was a tiny hamlet down the highway which had a gas station with a well supplied candy counter, walking there always took almost an hour so I think my mom thought her money was well spent to get us out of the house for a couple of hours!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I LOVED chocolate Lifesavers!!!


Didn't those come in a bag in little individually sealed packages instead of in a roll? And there were different flavors, too; I think chocolate caramel were the ones I liked. Actually I think they might still have them - I'll have to look next time I go to the store.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> I ordered boxes for my father and father-in-law for Christmas, and they just loved them.
> 
> I am Canadian, so I don't know if you had/have Lik-M-Aid (called Fun Dip now), I always ate the stick first and then dipped my finger in the powdered candy. We lived on a farm, but there was a tiny hamlet down the highway which had a gas station with a well supplied candy counter, walking there always took almost an hour so I think my mom thought her money was well spent to get us out of the house for a couple of hours!


We have them they are what prompted me to begin this thread. My DD got one for her Valentine's Day Party and it had the word "Lovable" on one side of the stick and "Lik-M-Aid" on the other side. I did the same thing... I think whoever "invented" that candy was spying on my Best Friends and me in our playhouse... we used to stick Sweet-n-Sour suckers (remember those?) into a big bag of Pre-Sweetened Koolaid!  We coulda been rich!


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Cow Tails, but I preferred the ones that were just individually wrapped candies but they were the same "cream" in the center of caramel thing. I also really liked layered wafer cookies of any sort, with or without chocolate coating, and I really liked Peppridge Farm Chessmen. One of my grandmothers was the junk grandmother, so she had all the candy... a whole pantry full of it. I also really loved fudge-stripe Keebler cookies and those butter cookies that come in a tin with all the different varieties. As I got older I guess I got more exposure to candy instead of just cookies and had a really long Jolly Rancher phase. I liked frozen Charleston Chews a lot too.


Ohh I wish I could still have Cow Tails. Too bad they aren't celiac friendly 

I vote Pop Rocks, Tootsie Rolls, Necco wafers, and salt water taffy.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

908tracy said:


> For anyone interested, check out www.nostalgiccandy.com for a sweet blast from the past. You can even order "Decade Candy Boxes".


Cool site! They have Tootsie Pop Drops - I love those. And Squirrel Nut Zippers - I've never heard of the candy, but there's a band with that name.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> Didn't those come in a bag in little individually sealed packages instead of in a roll? And there were different flavors, too; I think chocolate caramel were the ones I liked. Actually I think they might still have them - I'll have to look next time I go to the store.


Not that I know of. I remember them in the rolls. I thought they were called Choc-O-Mint, but according to Wikipedia they were Choc-O-Late.


----------

